# Connecting PS2 to PC Monitor



## Peaker (Nov 23, 2001)

Hi folks,

I need some help.

Are there any cables out there or devices that would enable me to connect my PS2 to my PC monitor.

I don't know if it makes any difference but I have a 17" TFT monitor?

Thanks,

Peaker


----------



## DEVGRU (Oct 29, 2006)

no but if you want to do something like this you can connect an xbox 360 to a computer monitor and playing games like COD2 battlefield and when it comes out GOW is cool you can also hock up your computer sound system to the xbox 360 not ps2 or ps3


----------



## the_mad_hatta (Oct 9, 2006)

There's a connector that converts VGA to AV that you can pick up at any computer or electronics store. It only allows you to connect the yellow plug, so you'll have to find a stereo or converter from the Red/White cables to Headphone Jack so that you can connect the sound to your Audio In (Blue slot) on the back of your computer to play the sound through that.


----------



## kurt_angle (Jan 27, 2007)

just get a ps2 cable that will connect into a tv card


----------

